# first bobcat



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

finaly caught my first bobcat! needles to say i was like a kid on christmas. ill get a picture soon as my phone died trying to take one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We’ll wait right here


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS ON YOUR CATCH----*

*SVB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice ! congrats ! now, go git another one.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hoto: .. cant wait , cats are cool . :tinykitball:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

my cat and my grandpas cat


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

im just glad i decided to put a walk through set in(my first time trying it). i was really debating it but as much activity as there was on that little sliver of creek bank i figured i had to better set to. what are some other good cat sets? im hoping since it was a female that some younger ones or a tom will be through. on a side not has anyone heard of silver vine powder?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice MidMo Trapper... I would make a dirt hole set (or some other set) right where you caught the bobcat. There's a ton of sent at that spot, and I am pretty sure other bobcats will investigate it... don't wait. There's many different types of sets you can try: dirt hole set, cubby set, lazy cubby set ( A small cubby just off a trail), walk through cubby set, a scratch up set, etc... I have heard of silver vine. It may work in a cage trap but if your using foot hold traps you don't want them to roll on your trap. If you put some down in a hole it might be fine or in the back of a cubby set.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

fresh tracks i found yesterday


----------

